# Best Gifts Natural Dads Really Want This Holiday Season



## grapelab.moon (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello Lori.

I’m from the design studio called ‘grape lab’, located in South Korea.
Thank you for writing a lovely article ‘Best Gifts Natural Dads Really Want This Holiday Season’ and introducing our eco-friendly laptop stand ‘g-flow stone’ last year. 

We are launching our ‘g-flow stone’ in South Korea’s biggest cloud funding platform one month later, and I wondered if we could quote or use a captured image of your article on the detailed page on the platform. Of course, we will reveal the article source.


----------

